# Serviced ST96 Movement



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Think it is safe to say this was over oiled.

I have now serviced it and got it running very nicely, someone had kindly cut off the dial feet :taz: so had to use some dial dots to fix the issue.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the way the light catches the dial. Good work getting it going.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

well done. on to the next. keep at it, mate.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice work, and nice watch. Enough oil to Fry Chips ! Lol


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I have several watches with (I think) ST96 movements, Most of them have broken mainsprings, I'm wondering if it's a weakness with this movement :hmmm9uh:

This was the latest to suffer the bad luck although it actually broke years ago, Almost straight after I bought it but it's so nice that I can't bring myse;lf to scrap it and there's no repaires that I know of near by :sadwalk:

9ct Rodania.

















Hmmm, I recalled someone saying about a place at Doncaster that repairs older watches, Probably only 25 or 30 miles from me too! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

johnbaz said:


> I have several watches with (I think) ST96 movements, Most of them have broken mainsprings, I'm wondering if it's a weakness with this movement :hmmm9uh:
> 
> This was the latest to suffer the bad luck although it actually broke years ago, Almost straight after I bought it but it's so nice that I can't bring myse;lf to scrap it and there's no repaires that I know of near by :sadwalk:
> 
> ...


 Done 4 ST96 movements now and only replaced one mainspring because it looked a bit tired.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

PC-Magician said:


> Done 4 ST96 movements now and only replaced one mainspring because it looked a bit tired.


 I may have got it wrong although the ST96 stands out in my mind for some reaon!!, It's years since i've messed with watches and normally, I can't remember what I had for dinner yesterday!! :mad0218:

*EDIT- Just popped the back of the Rpodania, It's AS1714!!, My memory is worse than shot!!* 

John :thumbsup:


----------

